# compact tractor versus mini skid steer



## jonny37 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey guys, Im a part tree, part landscape, part mowing company. I am looking to buy a piece of equipment to make the tree work and some landscape projects easier. The first thing that came to mind was a mini skid steer. And then i ran across a video promoting the virtues of a compact tractor. 
It looks like the mini is superior in the following ways:
More maneuverable 
More stable 
And it looks like the compact tractor is superior in even more ways:
Cheaper purchase price (comparable load size)
Cheaper ongoing operating costs
Cheaper attachments
More attachments to choose from
Higher lifting limits
More ways to make money
Faster travel speed
More durable / longer life expectancy

Concerning tree work...i will be using a machine to move wood chunks and the trash (small limbs) around. So would primarily be using a root grapple.

Does anyone have any actual experience using a sub 3000 pound tractor for tree work? I can easily see how the mini is great at some things...but then the tractor appears to have even more pluses. I would love to hear your guy's thoughts on this. thanks boys


----------



## blades (Apr 19, 2019)

compact front end loader will beat both- jointed in the middle so it can mach maneuverability of ss , better ground clearance than ss , better lifting ability than either can be had with a 540 pto. Theyhave been the machine of choice overseas for quite some time, just starting to get popular stateside.


----------



## mrhemihead (Apr 19, 2019)

It depends on the terrain and tree species. We used both for skidding ash logs on a rocky mountain ridge property.

a. The Mini SS track has superior traction over rocky/hilly terrain.
b. no worries with tire damage.
b. as you mentioned it has superior maneuverability when working in tight spaces.
c. a lot easier to step off a SS, compared to a tractor seat.

a. compact tractor is more versatile for sure, but front heavy for some loader/grapple work.
b. a bone jarring, almost painful ride, over uneven terrain.


----------



## Nick Kent (Apr 19, 2019)

I’d go for a track loader. How are you going to load a truck with the mini skid or
Compact tractor?


----------



## bck (Apr 20, 2019)

Compact tractors are a waste of time.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 20, 2019)

One advantage to the tractor that your didn't mention is that they can carry two implements at once. For example, a grapple on the front and a farmi skidding winch or a landscape rake on the back. 

One thing to note about their rated lift capacity though is that a skid will give an operating load number and a tipping load number. The tractor number is the max the loader can do. They aren't guaranteeing that your wheels will stay on the ground...


----------



## Oldmaple (Apr 22, 2019)

My mini and a stump grinder fit on my one trailer. Two pieces of equipment, one driver, might not be an issue for you. Also my mini fits through a smaller gate than a tractor will. I work a lot of residential so that's an issue for me.


----------



## 4seasons (Apr 23, 2019)

I have both. My tractor is a Yanmar 1401D. It weighs about 1000 lbs and is far too light for tree work. I have skidded some small logs with it and flipped it doing that. I don't have a loader for it because on a tractor this small it would be of little use. I have read a loader has a 450 lbs limit on this tractor, but I am sure it would need a lot of rear weight to keep the tires on the ground. Sure a larger small tractor would be better suited for tree work, but you will quickly go over your 3000 lbs limit trying to find a tractor that will do what you want. In my opinion a tractor under 30 HP is mostly for garden work.
My skid steer is a New Holland L425. It is exactly 3000 lbs. Mine is a bad example of reliability (you can read about the problems in my thread about Buyer Beware.) It has a lift capacity of 2000 lbs, and a operation capacity of 1000 lbs. I put chains on the tires for traction although a tread machine would be more capable. It would also be way more expensive. Mine is older so the bucket mount is not universal. They changed over to a Bobcat mount in the mid '90s. That is something to look for when buying. For your use you would also want an auxiliary hydraulic port that mine doesn't have. Both of these can be added later but neither are cheap. 
A skid steer is going to be much more capable for doing tree work. Most implements are available for both a tractor and skid steer but you are right about the tractor implements being cheaper. However you can get a 3 point adapter for the skid steer and use some tractor implements. Even though you can get a Bobcat universal mount for a tractor loader, small tractors may not have the lift capacity or the hydraulic flow to run skid steer implements. A tractor is easier to work on however many jobs require special tools. If you have ever split a tractor (required for most major service) you have an idea of what I am talking about. Working on a skid steer is normally just basic hand tools but everything is so compact that you can't get your hand in there. Older skid steers are very simple if you understand hydraulics buy new models have tons of electronic gizmos to complicate things. This is true of tractors (and cars) as well but is more pronounced on skid steers. Yes tractors are more stable but if you roll one you will likely get hurt and the tractor will take damage. Skid steers have been known to roll, land on their tires and keep right on working. Obviously this is not always the case, but I would rather roll a skid steer 10 times than roll a tractor once. Also a skid steer has a clear advantage in lift capacity. Mine will operate carrying 1/3 of its weight in the bucket, and can lift 2/3 of its weight. Tractors simply cannot compare in that category. One thing that a tractor has an advantage in is if you are old and stiff like me, you can still get on and off a tractor multiple times a day with little pain. Climbing in and out of a skid steer is much more elaborate and painful for me.
Bottom line is if you are loading, lifting, and moving dirt a skid steer is a clear choice. If you are concerned with yard damage, skidding, and need an all around tool the tractor wins.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I had a skid steer but sold it when I bought a Kioti ck 4010 se with a cab.

I like the tractor, but am now in the process of buying a CTL. The tractor is great for a front mounted snow blower, but loader or fork work capability is poor compared to a ck I.D. steer. Visibility (can’t see the bucket like in a skid steer) and the high center of gravity are issues. Entry and exit are better with the tractor, as you don’t have to climb over the bucket and load.

The tractor is no way as rugged as a true piece of construction equipment, either.

I’m looking at a 74 hp Case or Deere CTL.


----------



## blades (Apr 29, 2019)

best of both ?


----------



## 4seasons (Apr 29, 2019)

blades said:


> View attachment 732998
> View attachment 732998
> best of both ? View attachment 732998


I glanced over a bobcat model similar to that. It can turn without tearing up the turf, but is much more complicated and expensive. It also has the low ground clearance of a skid steer. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finn1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I was at one of the major equipment manufacturers customer product center earlier this week, looking at tracked loaders (CTLs). They had pretty much one of each product model they make, from skid steers to road graders , to vibratory rollers available for evaluation in the dirt.

Got to talking with the product specialist about where the skid steer market is headed. His view is that the skid steer is a dead end product, replaced by the CTL for difficult terrain and small wheel loaders everywhere else.

The small articulated loaders are cheaper to build than a conventional skid steer, and offer better performance in many applications.

They have been popular in Europe for years, but are just taking off here.

Apparently Kubota sees the same trend. Demand for skid steers is stagnant, while CTL sales are taking off, despite the higher cost.


----------



## Nick Kent (Apr 29, 2019)

Makes sense.


----------



## Colt Marlington (Apr 29, 2019)

I'd take an old unwanted skid steer for building a driveway and a couple of landscape projects. A sit in model.
The ones described as minis that I've seen were stand-on?

A powerful 4x4 tractor would be nice if I had a hundred acres though. Probably need it to run a bush hog.
I guess a 2 wheel drive could do. Our old 856 would do a lot of work.


----------



## blades (Apr 30, 2019)

the fwd on tractors is kind over rated. i have it on mine almost never use it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 30, 2019)

blades said:


> the fwd on tractors is kind over rated. i have it on mine almost never use it.



What size tractor, and do you have a loader?


----------



## Nick Kent (Apr 30, 2019)

blades said:


> the fwd on tractors is kind over rated. i have it on mine almost never use it.



Ha. 4wd is like night and day difference really.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Apr 30, 2019)

Nick Kent said:


> Ha. 4wd is like night and day difference really.



I couldn't agree more. On compact tractors with loaders, it's the cat's meow. I don't have much experience on tractors over 75 HP, but you sure see a lot of old red and green 2wd tractors getting work done. Obviously they get by very well without MFWD, but they've got the weight to do it. That's not the kind of machine the OP is talking about though.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Apr 30, 2019)

Nick Kent said:


> Ha. 4wd is like night and day difference really.



Agreed. Used a ~35hp John Deere when I put the yard in at my house. Even with a fairly heavy landscape rake on the back it still took 4wd to move the tractor with anything over 1/2 a scoop of topsoil in the bucket.


----------



## Finn1 (May 1, 2019)

4wd is indispensable on my 3000 + lb Kioti in the snow and on soft ground, and even when box blading a gravel drive.

The only time I don’t engage the front axle is when transporting on a hard gravel or asphalt surface.

This is a 40 hp tractor. These smaller, nimble tractors need front assist to make up for lack of tractive effort the old style, large, cumbersome 2wd farm tractors provided.

A lighter, more nimble 4wd is just a better way to transfer the power to the ground in a more modern package.

Besides, the heater and air conditioning sure is sweet.


----------



## Sterling Bronemann (Jun 18, 2019)

You pretty much have to have MFWD in a smaller tractor. Mine is 47 hp and weighs about 5200 lbs without the loader. Weighs probably 6200 or so with loader and bucket I would imagine. If I get a full load of dirt in the bucket, the back end gets really light. I need to get the rear tires filled for ballast, just haven't done it.


----------



## Robert Bobson (Oct 20, 2019)

I Used to use a John Deere 310 loader backhoe, so when the toro dealer showed us the mini skid... we just laughed, that is a toy we said......
Then we had a job planting 26 coconuts with 6' of wood, about 1200lb each . They had to be planted in the back with no access on the sides. Only access was under the house on stilts. Of course the back hoe would not fit. The toro dealer said we could have his machine for the day with all the attachments for free! So why not, what did we have to lose. We brought a new holland skid steer just in case. The tree bar that he had was a joke but we were still able to unload all the trees and get them to the back yard. He had a 36" auger that was almost bigger than the machine! We thought this would never work, until 24" boulders came flying out of the hole! So we got all of the trees planted and then used the trencher to install a drip irrigation system on the trees all in the same day. $26,000
In one day ... we were sold. You can carry your trees and equipment on the same trailer, one trip saves time and money. You will never regret having a mini skid! Just acquire all of the attachments as time and jobs require.


----------



## Robert Bobson (Oct 20, 2019)




----------

